# Police Officer Elgin L. Daniel



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Elgin L. Daniel*

Henry County Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Monday, November 12, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 53
*Tour:* 28 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 11/12/2012
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Elgin Daniel was struck and killed by a hit-and-run driver while assisting a stranded motorist on North Henry Boulevard in Stockbridge.

The motorist had run out of gas and was being assisted by Officer Daniel and a roadside assistance worker. As the roadside assistance worker put gas into the car a pickup truck entered the area and struck him and Officer Daniel before fleeing the scene. Both men were transported to a local hospital where Officer Daniel succumbed to his injuries. The roadside assistance worker was seriously injured.

The driver who struck them remains at large.

Officer Daniel had served with the Henry County Police Department for two years after retiring as a lieutenant with 26 years of service with the DeKalb County Police Department.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Keith Nichols
Henry County Police Department
108 S Zack Hinton Parkway
McDonough, GA 30253

Phone: (770) 288-8200

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21510-police-officer-elgin-l-daniel#ixzz2C8RMn1jl


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Daniel


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer Daniel


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Daniel


----------

